# A.R.E. MX canopy - vented Windoors or 50/50 slider?



## cjaz (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,


Planning on putting a cap on my Tacoma and building a platform for a couple dog boxes. Trying to figure out what will be best for the dogs when it's hot out.

Windoors obviously provide superior airflow when parked, but do the small vented windows in the center of the Windoor provide adequate flow when driving?

My A.R.E. dealer tells me the windoors will leak, so obviously he's heard about it or seen it. Anyone have experience with them leaking?

Will the slider + fans keep them cool enough in the summer.

I really like the idea of the windoors but if they are for sure going to leak on my carpeted wood platform, that might get annoying pretty quickly. 

Thanks in advance

chris


----------



## Mike Trible (Oct 23, 2007)

I ordered my ARE topper with a sliding window on the driver's side, a sliding window on the front, and a Windoor on the passenger side. I have a platform with drawers and three Ainley boxes that sit crossways against the drivers side. With the Windoor open I can reach in and open or close the crates when it's time to load or unload dogs. When traveling I can leave the sliders open and there is plenty of circulation, when parked I usually leave the Windoor open. My truck and topper are white so they don't absorb much heat. I keep a remote thermometer in the back and with the sliders open and while moving the temperature is usually within 1 to 2 degrees of outside temperature. ARE is a good product and I believe they are a BIG supporter of DU. I use a rubber mat on my platform instead of carpet, but I have had no leak problems in 8 years with this topper,


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been thru this dance several times (5x). Leer actually patented the windoor and discontinued using it prior to 2005 (multiple/conflicting stories @ IN and PA plants). I bought an ARE mid-rise 8' foot cover w/an 8' windoor plus sliding interior window w/screen (2012) . I have had this for over two years. NO leaks in driving rain/harsh conditions. Potential problem is more the size of the total windoor because @ one year old w/the windoor being raised multiple times to allow dogs in/out thru rear bed one strut fixture (left rear facing door) became separated (rivets) and the entire door was replaced under warranty. Be careful w/raising-lowering - check to make sure unit is tightened/checked to bed. Make sure you have a GOOD dealer/installer. AREs are made in Ohio so you should be able to track them down. Ventilation is no problem because I have three hard wired Fabreeze fans (one cab rear to slider mounted high) and two parallel (removeable) to crates (wire). The dealer is prime for warranty work because the manufacturers are often short. I visited both Leer plants w/my Leer and they attempted to blame it on the local dealer. The truth was their moulds were not square as is often the case w/truck beds. Hard won info -good luck.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I just had an A.R.E. with windooors put on my new truck. I had one on my last truck for 10 years without any leaks. I did go through 2 sets of struts during the 10 years. On my new rig I have an inflatable seal that goes between the truck and cap with a 9" fan blowing the cool air from the cab into the cap. Also with the front slider and the two side vents open there is great air flow through the cap.

Buck


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

A.R.E. MX with 2 windoors. Six years old. No leaks.
I did have a problem with the windoor strut brackets getting loose at the rivets. I redid them myself.
I also got the front slider in the cap.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

My ARE is 3 yrs old. No Leaks Windoors on both sides rear slider. 
I would look at the windoor design options carefully. 
If available I would choose the type that has 1 solid piece across the bottom, where the T handles are, as opposed to the 3 panel glass. Probably better airflow.
All of my windows have been replaced under warranty because of rivets loosening and popping out. I am pleased with the service from my dealer.
When I repaired the rear window myself, the frame eventually buckled. Reason?
The Gas shocks were too strong all around (Note John)
So far the replacements have been all good.
The fact that I can open & close the kennel doors through the win doors is the selling point on this system for me.
No ladders. easy peezy.


----------



## WPS (Jun 14, 2014)

This thread needs pics! I've got a Tundra with a tonneau cover, been thinking of getting a shell, mainly for a kennel in the back during duck season. It sure would make it easier.


----------



## cjaz (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the info. Trying to make sure I get this right the first time. Definitely leaning towards the windoors. 


chris


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a 19th century wireless brick phone so can't add pics. Google up ARE , download or view their brochure. This also has been discussed earlier this year on another thread.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a fiberglass cap (Covermaster) on my truck. For several years, I used the stock 70/30 split slider windows with screens.

I recently acquired an used Ainley drawer rig with the 3 crates installed cross-wise. Although it was quite a scavenger hunt to find windoors that fit (Covermaster went out of business and nobody makes that window anymore) a local truck cap/accessory place hooked me up. We swapped my used 70/30 split windows with the windoors. 

One thing I'd suggest is looking into Windoors that also have a slider/screen. Mine don't have that option so I'm doing the sliced pool noodle trick to prop the windoors open to give cross-ventilation.

I don't think you'll regret getting the windoors. Fixed windows just make it much more cumbersome to get access to the various parts of the truck bed.

Chris


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Has anyone here used a bed slide (with a topper)?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I didn't personally but I've seen several people using them.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I've used a Truck Vault with my cap for the last 10 years. It's amazing the amount of stuff that it holds. I just transferred it to my new truck and cap.


----------



## J_Brown (Jan 4, 2013)

I just went through the same dilemma. The windoors are nice for when parked, but I wasn't convinced they'd offer enough ventilation during travel so I opted for the regular 50/50 sliders. I do not regret that decision at all. I think the 50/50 looks better too. 

If you want an ARE cap, do yourself a favor and consider a MaxFit cap instead. MaxFit is made by ARE, at the same factory. Everything about the two caps are the same, except for the logo badge. The keys for my maxfit even say ARE on them. I got the maxfit cab-hi cap for my F150 for $999. I also added on the Yakima roof rack system for another 350 or so.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Has anyone here used a bed slide (with a topper)?


Yes, I'm on the 3rd truck with an ARE topper, MX, Vented windoors LOVE THEM. My previous truck had an 8ft bedslide. I built steel shelves for the crates to sit up and bedslide below with storage. Worked very well. I put wooden edges on the bedslide but the newer ones can come with them. I highly recommend that so you don't lose stuff off the edges.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

WPS said:


> This thread needs pics! I've got a Tundra with a tonneau cover, been thinking of getting a shell, mainly for a kennel in the back during duck season. It sure would make it easier.


----------



## WPS (Jun 14, 2014)

Buck Mann, that looks really good...and efficient!


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

No Max Fit dealers in CA. Dang it! They look good.


----------



## Bill Cummins Jr. (Aug 2, 2011)

On my second truck with the second A.R.E. This one is about 2 yrs. with windoors on both sides,and a slider up front, white, and plenty of air flow. Have not noticed any leaks. I had some problems with my first one, but it was about 8 yrs. old before the side started coming loose from the base. I think that was from me letting the door slam a little. so on this new rig, I hang on to the windoor and let it close gently. check back with me in 6 more years and I'll let you know how this on is working ! Really happy with it now.

Bill


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

I have an A.R.E. with windoors and the sliders on my F150. They seemed like a pricey option but they are worth every penny. If there is any breeze at all, it's almost like a/c with those things open. In two years, I have had no leaks or repairs. The sliders also allow you to open them slightly on those mild days while you are going down the road or more when it's hot. Also, definitely get the front slider. It helps airflow considerably and makes it easy to run 12v fan cords to the bed to help cool your dogs on hotter days when you are parked. The front slider also gives you the option of using your a/c to help cool your dogs if you also have a boot/seal installed, if your truck has a rear slider, of course.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

My experience is very dated. In 1999, when I was traveling all around the country with my first Field Trial dog, I had the following setup which worked very well and kept the dogs well ventiliated

Ford F150
Leer Top with sliding windows that would gull wing out
Ainley dog platform with 10 gallon water tank
Three Ainley kennels on the platform
Donut hole between cab and bed
Two high velocity fans that would blow A/C from the front into the bed
Two rechargeable battery packs that I could use when the truck was not running

It was a great setup for me. Only real downside (other than space) was security concerns when I would sleep at motel, and leave topper windows open. John Montenieri and Mark Veum have very nice pickup set ups.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Donut hole?


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

I had two ARE's with win doors and loved them and had zero problems. I recommended the ARE to a few friends and at least three have had problems with the rivets pulling out. I just got a Leer for the new truck and hope it performs better.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Donut Hole= Inflatable O-Ring or padded rectangular insert between Cab slider window and topper slide window. I had one of each and they both leaked/dribbled while under highway speeds w/rain (2 different PUs). Watch the Leers or for that fact ALL the moulded fiberglass toppers due to truck bed flex/out-of square construction for both. Check hold down clamps on a regular basis for necessary tightness.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

moscowitz said:


> Donut hole?


http://www.amazon.com/BMI-Autoline-Truk-boot-Large/dp/B00BE5IING


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Thank you just ordered it. Hope it works winter is here would be nice to get some heat back there.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

swliszka said:


> Donut Hole= Inflatable O-Ring or padded rectangular insert between Cab slider window and topper slide window. I had one of each and they both leaked/dribbled while under highway speeds w/rain (2 different PUs). Watch the Leers or for that fact ALL the moulded fiberglass toppers due to truck bed flex/out-of square construction for both. Check hold down clamps on a regular basis for necessary tightness.


My experience was different. I never experienced a leak in the five years that I had the F150.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Thank you Ted for the generous comment. I posted today but it is snowing so not able to have a clean truck that I usually like to have. A.R.E. with sliding windoors only way to go.


----------



## cjaz (Jan 28, 2009)

My goal is a very similar setup to the picture you posted Mark. I'm going to begin work on my platform tomorrow. I'll post some pictures when I have something put together. I haven't decided what kind of dog crates to get yet though. I just need two. I know I want something lockable.


chris


----------

